
Huawei Frightens Europe's Data Protectors. America Does, Too - jsty
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-24/huawei-frightens-europe-s-data-protectors-america-does-too
======
noir_lord
This absolutely is a problem.

US domination of the 'cloud' space is close to total, I've been thinking about
building something that involves medical data for a while but I've not pulled
the trigger on it yet because amongst many concerns it's hard to host anything
in the cloud that in some way doesn't trace back to a US company.

I've actually started compiling a list of companies that provide hosting that
aren't US based or US subsidaries in some way.

Of course even if you manage that they are still using US processors and US
technology.

Once you start getting a bit paranoid it is quite hard not to get alot
paranoid.

Especially when you live _in_ a 5-eyes country.

